# The Muse fan club :-)



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Great Muse fan here...


Likewise! One might say they're my other cult following.  (Case in point: while scouring YouTube for the video above, I got distracted and accidentally watched a fair amount of the Wembley Stadium concert. Now it's inexplicably 3am and I have work tomorrow... )

One more Muse song for the road, then... Truth be told, this one has the highest likelihood of being played first, not only because it's one of my all-time favorites, but also because its themes of hope, determination and taking action despite long odds seem applicable to Tesla's mission in general and what the Model 3 represents in particular. (Or maybe that's just me deliriously trying to justify why I am going to be a zombie tomorrow morning. )


----------



## Michael Russo

Fabulous song which I did not know.
I love it so much that I'll have to download the album (Edited: DONE! ) and felt like we deserve our own OT thread allowing more exchanges and Muse classics song sharing... 

I'll start with one of my favorites from the most recent album 'Drones' albeit a bit different in its style then the rest of the songs on the album...






Have many more favs to add yet we'll start with this... Anybody else out there, besides @Bokonon and I, likes Muse and wants to contribute?


----------



## Michael Russo

Can't resist adding another couple of ones for tonight...

With Elon @ the T≡SLA wheel, the future of ICE dominance is...


----------



## Michael Russo

And a last one, evoking the time I test drove my first Model S and I was still wrestling myself out of BMW-mania...


----------



## Michael Russo

Every time I think of the almost 3 years I will have had to wait for my Midnight S≡R≡NITY, i think this is absolute...






Then, I reassure myself that this is the only way I can really experience sheer...


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> ...and felt like we deserve our own OT thread allowing more exchanges and Muse classics song sharing...


Okay, I'm totally LOLing here, because one of my last thoughts before I shut down my laptop last night was, "Wait... he's totally going to move my post into a Muse thread, isn't he?" 



Michael Russo said:


> I love it so much that I'll have to download the album (Edited: DONE! )


Niiiice... Absolution is my favorite album. It has a nice mix of "old Muse" (heavy, raw, intense) and "new Muse" (eclectic, electronic, symphonic).



Michael Russo said:


> I'll start with one of my favorites from the most recent album 'Drones' albeit a bit different in its style then the rest of the songs on the album...


Yes, very different... but it caps off the "main storyline" of the album very nicely. It's almost like the last song on The Wall in a way, closing things off with a singalong.... although this one is just a tad more uplifting.


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> And a last one, evoking the time I test drove my first Model S and I was still wrestling myself out of BMW-mania...


Spot on... the struggle is real!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Okay, I'm totally LOLing here, because one of my last thoughts before I shut down my laptop last night was, "Wait... he's totally going to move my post into a Muse thread, isn't he?"
> (...)


Ok, M3OC friends, where are y'all other Muse fans out there ?? 


Bokonon said:


> Niiiice... Absolution is my favorite album. It has a nice mix of "old Muse" (heavy, raw, intense) and "new Muse" (eclectic, electronic, symphonic).


Guess what I'll listen to on my one hour (unfortunately still ICE...) commute into work tomorrow mornin'?!


----------



## Bokonon

I'd like to dedicate my favorite B-Side to my old 2013 Chevy Volt and my current 2015 e-Golf... both leased, both loved... but both, I suspect, will be.... eeeeaaaa-silyyyy... forgooooot-ten love...






(And the Model 3, of course, will be... eeeeeaaaaa-sillyyyy.... the best I've ever had! )


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> I'd like to dedicate my favorite B-Side...


Thanks!! One Touch-ID (before Face-ID very soon ) and it's added to my collection...

Oops, got the Starlight (4 songs?) 'album' version, only to realize I already had the classic 'Starlight' and two other songs from 'Black Holes & Revelations'..! 
Edited: good news: the other songs are actually good remixes... and I looove 'Easily'!! Repeat on!!


----------



## Paul Spiers

Thanks a lot Michael, you just made me download some more Muse albums!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Paul Spiers said:


> Thanks a lot Michael, you just made me download some more Muse albums!!!


Actually, Paul, we've got our friend @Bokonon to thank too! On the same album on which there is the song from the OP, I found this beautiful one which I trust evokes nicely how most of us will feel about our Model ≡. Certainly how I look to Midnight S≡R≡NITY ! 






And... to complete this already nice collection... one of the real classics:






Not to forget this one, indicative of the state T≡SLA brings you after you've experienced your first ride:


----------



## TEG

Two of my favorites:


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Actually, Paul, we've got our friend @Bokonon to thank too! On the same album on which there is the song from the OP, I found this beautiful one which I trust evokes nicely how most of us will feel about our Model ≡. Certainly how I look to Midnight S≡R≡NITY !


Nice picks... Sometimes I hear Endlessly as a prequel to Madness. It's like the moment they looked into the future and saw how a decade later they'd be writing an album with a lot of electronic influence, so they decided to get their feet wet.

Glad to see other folks poking their heads in here too!


----------



## Bokonon

TEG said:


> Two of my favorites:


Welcome, TEG! Nice to see you here!

I am a huge fan of Resistance... I didn't follow Muse that closely until Pandora came along, but my station kept playing this song every day, and it wasn't long before I just dove in and downloaded the entire discography.

I recently acquired an old P.O.S. piano (but a piano nonetheless) from my boss, and both Resistance and Knights are among the songs I've been trying to adapt in my spare time. Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to post a recording, but I suspect there will be AWD Model 3s all over the east coast before we get to that point!


----------



## TEG




----------



## Bokonon

Wait a minute, how could I have not shared this one yet?! A line from the chorus has been my profile status here and on TMC since March 2016.... for reasons that should be obvious to anyone familiar with Tesla's product development and timelines. 

_"I'm waiting, patiently... I'll wait for the sign..."_


----------



## Michael Russo

Merry Christmas from Muse! 

http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=d2706240f...b37ec3092d6699deb7d14d028cb7750897959c1f36876


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Merry Christmas from Muse!
> 
> http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=d2706240f...b37ec3092d6699deb7d14d028cb7750897959c1f36876


By all accounts [from the completely unbiased global consortium of Muse fanatics], this show was absolutely legendary! I mean, look at this setlist!

https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/muse/2017/o2-shepherds-bush-empire-london-england-7be55664.html



Glorious indeed.

Merry Christmas to all celebrating!


----------



## Bokonon

Today, I waited in line for 40+ minutes with my wife and son just to have two minutes to ourselves in the Model 3 that's currently on display in the Boston store. Once we got situated inside, I saw the sales rep start the iPad timer, and a certain song popped into my head...


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Today, I waited in line for 40+ minutes with my wife and son just to have two minutes to ourselves in the Model 3 that's currently on display in the Boston store. Once we got situated inside, I saw the sales rep start the iPad timer, and a certain song popped into my head...


Love the song and get the association! 

For me this where 'Time is running out' is a good thing!


----------



## Bokonon

Tired of eagerly anticipating something whose release date keeps getting pushed back? Well, here's something to get excited about that you can have next Friday... Guaranteed!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Tired of eagerly anticipating something whose release date keeps getting pushed back? Well, here's something to get excited about that you can have next Friday... Guaranteed!


Wow. New album coming, uh?!


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Wow. New album coming, uh?!


That had *better* not be the new song... 

Yeah, so apparently they *are* working on a new album, but it's going to be a bit of a slow burn in that they're going to dribble out a bunch of singles/music videos in advance of the album, and then release the album "in the second half of 2018" (but hey, at least it's not "Late 2018!") So the album itself may require a wait. But we're oh-so-used to waiting around here! 

Apparently they were just filming the Thought Contagion music video in late January, so I'm guessing we'll see this drop onto YouTube et al on Friday.

More about the album timing from a May 2017 article on NME:



> Now, they've revealed that while they *hope to release their new album in the second half of 2018*, there will be more new songs to come in the mean time.
> 
> "The good thing is we're gonna put out songs like Dig Down ahead of the album," frontman Matt Bellamy told Radio X. "We're going to put out at least another three songs… or even more ahead of the next album coming out."
> 
> "People are going to see into the creative process as we're writing and recording the songs, and we're going to put them out quite soon after."
> 
> He added: "Even though the overall album will be a long wait some of the songs are going to be available way ahead of that."


----------



## Michael Russo

Yeah, this ‘song’ was a bit of a let-down though the beat was contagiously appealing. Kept waiting for the lyrics though... 

And, sorry, I don’t think I qualify as ‘grungy punk’...


----------



## TEG

Makes me think of old video game music from the 1990s...


----------



## Michael Russo

I got my e-mail today... 90' ago!!








First impressions: like the song, recognizably Muse yet a bit more classic in some of its melodic components...
The video is a bit much yet tolerable, made me think in the latter part of a 21st century remake of Thriller, vampire style...


----------



## TEG

Wow, I think I 'nailed-it' with my music recollection.
The official video starts out with video game play, and even the expression on the video matches the game character expression in my example:


----------



## Bokonon

@TEG When I saw that arcade cabinet at the beginning I actually laughed out loud! Thought for a moment you might have had some inside connection with the production crew before realizing that no, it was just a garden-variety premonition.

@Michael Russo Same impressions here. I was like... Are they really going to do this? Are they going full-throttle Thriller?! Yuuuup they are... Too bad Chris Wolstenholme didn't roll up in the new Roadster at the end.


----------



## Bokonon

This related video gave me a good laugh BTW:


----------



## Michael Russo

And here's an interview with more on the background to the new muse-ic!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> This related video gave me a good laugh BTW:


We're so hooked we probably would have loved the song!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Are you guys on the same mailing list?

This just hit my mailbox:
http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=3eb6f1535...bb25d8133529b41f1585111ee8ddd08a7e38d5c164c84


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Are you guys on the same mailing list?
> 
> This just hit my mailbox:
> http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=3eb6f1535...bb25d8133529b41f1585111ee8ddd08a7e38d5c164c84


I'm probably in the wrong geography (i.e. continent!) to receive that, but it sounds fantastic! You should totally go if you can. I was just reading a Rolling Stones interview about how surprised they were that the Shepherd's Bush "By Request" show summer was such a hit and that they were contemplating a few more. Also loved the fact that Matt acknowledged that "Easily" is a sleeper B-side hit!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> I'm probably in the wrong geography (i.e. continent!) to receive that,(...°


Remember this sentence ... '
*The show will be streamed live on the band's social channels (Facebook, Twitter/Periscope and YouTube). ​*​Not sure you get these e-mails so will continue to forward as they come... want to send me an e-mail address in PM ?​
' ​​


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Remember this sentence ... '
> *The show will be streamed live on the band's social channels (Facebook, Twitter/Periscope and YouTube). *​
> Not sure you get these e-mails so will continue to forward as they come... want to send me an e-mail address in PM ?​'​


Ah, a key sentence that I glossed over! Thank you, sir!

As someone who occasionally peeks in on Muse shows via some poor soul's choppy Periscope video, an official stream will be most welcome!

BTW I signed up for their mailing list. I'm not usually a fan of mailing lists, but for Muse and Tesla, I can make an exception.


----------



## Michael Russo

Gentle reminder... the Live Stream is tonight (pm for y'all across the pond!).

http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=a151e0120...69f2ed2755f76c6f08748832bca98ee54b26002b37703

Edited: with link to YouTube! 
Reminder on !


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Gentle reminder... the Live Stream is tonight (pm for y'all across the pond!).
> 
> http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=a151e0120...69f2ed2755f76c6f08748832bca98ee54b26002b37703
> 
> Edited: with link to YouTube!
> Reminder on !


Definitely going to have to watch the YouTube recaps later! Alas will be driving my mother in law to the airport and other errands at 9pm CET. Mother in law gets nervous at any speed over 40mph (yes, even on a 65mph highway, where going 40 is much more dangerous than going 80+), so I imagine streaming a concert while singing along with gusto wouldn't help matters. 

BTW per Instagram they are making fans choose between Butterflies and Hurricanes and Citizen Erased! Come one guys, you know the only correct answer is to play both!


----------



## Michael Russo

Michael Russo said:


> Gentle reminder... the Live Stream is tonight (pm for y'all across the pond!).
> 
> http://view.e.wbr.com/?qs=a151e0120...69f2ed2755f76c6f08748832bca98ee54b26002b37703
> 
> Edited: with link to YouTube!
> Reminder on !


I'm on the YouTube live stream... Must see!! 
For all you Muse fans out there!! Check it out


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> I'm on the YouTube live stream... Must see!!
> For all you Muse fans out there!! Check it out


Alrighty, watching/listening while walking the dog! There goes my mobile data allowance for the month!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Alrighty, watching/listening while walking the dog! There goes my mobile data allowance for the month!


Well, isn't it well worth it!!

And they played Citizen Erased, @ 72% chosen!
Just finished Supermassive Black Holes... headed to bed with my Bose QuietComfort 35 on... 

Edited:
Fabulous show! Trust you enjoyed it too!


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Well, isn't it well worth it!!
> 
> And they played Citizen Erased, @ 72% chosen!
> Just finished Supermassive Black Holes... headed to bed with my Bose QuietComfort 35 on...
> 
> Edited:
> Fabulous show! Trust you enjoyed it too!


Indeed I did! Tuned in to hear the opening riff of Citizen Erased, which made it clear I needed to extend the walk a bit.  Glad i caught it though, there's something about seeing/hearing a live crowd sing it along with the band that gives me the chills every time.

Also caught Supermassive, Bliss, and Muscle Museum before I had to return home and greet our afternoon company... Oh, real-world obligations... 

I imagine you had some pleasant dreams!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> (...)
> I imagine you had some pleasant dreams!


Yes I did, not for sharing on this forum though... 

You are right about the crowd experience! The Paris bunch seemed to have a wonderful time! 

... And put on Psycho at full blast in the car on the way to the bakery... 

For all you non-Muse fans... end of fan report...


----------



## Bokonon

@Michael Russo, a thought just occurred to me...

As you may know, I am 95% set on deep blue metallic as the color for my Model 3. However, as you may also be aware, I am a frequent visitor to "The Special Midnight Silver Space ;-)" thread. This is because the other 5% color preference is for Midnight Silver (with a requirement for 19" wheels).

Now, don't hold your breath on those 5% odds improving anytime soon (unless I somehow move to sunnier clime in the next 4-5 months)... but if I *were* to go with Midnight Silver + 19" wheels, I am 100% certain of what I would name the car...


----------



## Paul Spiers

Bokonon said:


> @Michael Russo, a thought just occurred to me...
> 
> As you may know, I am 95% set on deep blue metallic as the color for my Model 3. However, as you may also be aware, I am a frequent visitor to "The Special Midnight Silver Space ;-)" thread. This is because the other 5% color preference is for Midnight Silver (with a requirement for 19" wheels).
> 
> Now, don't hold your breath on those 5% odds improving anytime soon (unless I somehow move to sunnier clime in the next 4-5 months)... but if I *were* to go with Midnight Silver + 19" wheels, I am 100% certain of what I would name the car...


I may have to steal that from you! I have ordered the MSM for my TM3.


----------



## Bokonon

Paul Spiers said:


> I may have to steal that from you! I have ordered the MSM for my TM3.


Go for it!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> @Michael Russo, a thought just occurred to me...
> (...)
> if I *were* to go with Midnight Silver + 19" wheels, I am 100% certain of what I would name the car...


Love the song, how fitting!! 
And I keep admiring your patience for that AWD...


----------



## TEG

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvirginmagneticmaterial%2Fsupermassive-black-hole-vmm-remix

Configured MSM on 4/2... Waiting for VIN...


----------



## Oliver Harris

Just found this thread - wow what great taste tesla and potential Tesla owners have.

Absolutely love Muse - seen them live and they are one of the best bands I've seen

New album on the way and it will.be out before we get right hand drive Model 3's_ but that's OK good things take time
http://www.nme.com/news/music/muse-confirm-live-dates-new-album-2018-2290138


----------



## Bokonon

TEG said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvirginmagneticmaterial%2Fsupermassive-black-hole-vmm-remix
> 
> Configured MSM on 4/2... Waiting for VIN...


Congrats, TEG! Glad your number finally came up.

And that is, uh, quite the remix!


----------



## TEG

Now I can actually play them in the Model 3 !


----------



## Michael Russo

TEG said:


> Now I can actually play them in the Model 3 !
> 
> View attachment 8266
> 
> 
> View attachment 8267


I know what I will play in Red Dragon first thing tomorrow!


----------



## PandaM3

My wife and I are huge muse fans. 

Been to a few concerts and they are so good live.

We’ve got all their albums on vinyl as well. Nice heavy vinyl that sounds amazing on a proper home audio system.


----------



## Michael Russo

Hello Muse fans buddies!
Want to make sure you're aware of this:

*Subject:* *Get tickets now for MUSE: Drones World Tour*
*Reply-To:* "Muse" <reply-fea110737466057c77-11136_HTML-152218562-[email protected]>









- View this email as a web page -

HOME|NEWS| STORE|TOUR
Get Tickets Now For _MUSE: Drones World Tour_
In Cinemas Worldwide on 12 July

Tickets available now for _MUSE: Drones World Tour_!
The film is a one-night only event, in cinemas worldwide, on *12 July 2018*.

GET TICKETS NOW

    
© 2018 Warner Music Group 27 Wrights Lane London, W8 5SW United Kingdom


----------



## PandaM3

Oh awesome... can’t wait for this to come out on Blu-Ray or 4k video!!!


----------



## Bokonon

Per Elon's recent Tweet-warning...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008450201885872129
... this song seemed particularly appropriate to dedicate to short-sellers, legacy automakers, and other doubters who are about to be baptized by [next-level] fire. The video's "tsunami of hurt" imagery seems applicable too. 






"You don't have long
I am on to you
The time, it has come, to destroy
Your supremacy"


----------



## Bokonon

New out today:






Also: the new album will be released in November.


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> New out today:
> (...)
> Also: the new album will be released in November.


A bit odd. Not an instant love yet I think I'll like it better without the vid + definitely feel the tune will grow on me. You dig it?


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> A bit odd. Not an instant love yet I think I'll like it better without the vid + definitely feel the tune will grow on me. You dig it?


Yeah, I'd say that I... dig it... DIG IT... dig it... and find faith... oh wait, wrong song. 

Yeah, the video was a bit distracting for me, especially as I tried to link the "plot" back to the Thought Contagion and Dig Down videos... 

The song itself is definitely a different Muse sound, and I was surprised that I actually enjoyed it the first time through. Maybe it just matched the mood I happen to be in (many Muse songs resonate with very specific moods for me), or maybe it's a sign that I'll grow tired of it quickly (most of my favorite Muse songs didn't become favorites until the 10th, 11th, 15th, etc. time through)... time will tell. Lyrically, there's not much going on, though I relate to the general concept of "waking up" far from home and needing to find your way back.

I think it was just refreshing to hear something a little different from them, kind of like the back half of The 2nd Law (Big Freeze is one of my favorites from that album). And speaking of which, I don't know about you, but I'm getting the feeling that this new album is going to draw a lot of comparisons to The 2nd Law by virtue of being eclectic.

Of the three singles that have been released so far, I'd say Dig Down is my favorite, followed by this one. I still haven't connected with Thought Contagion, even though I've had days where I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Bokonon

"The Dark Side" has officially dropped:






New album, Simulation Theory, will be released on November 9th.










And, finally, with 24 hours to go until I get behind the wheel of my Model 3 for the first time, I am planning a Muse-flavored delivery video, but am still undecided on an official first song...


----------



## PandaM3

Bokonon said:


> "The Dark Side" has officially dropped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New album, Simulation Theory, will be released on November 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, with 24 hours to go until I get behind the wheel of my Model 3 for the first time, I am planning a Muse-flavored delivery video, but am still undecided on an official first song...


Awesome!!! I just preordered the Vinyl version


----------



## Oliver Harris

Bokonon said:


> "The Dark Side" has officially dropped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New album, Simulation Theory, will be released on November 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, with 24 hours to go until I get behind the wheel of my Model 3 for the first time, I am planning a Muse-flavored delivery video, but am still undecided on an official first song...


I am a huge Tesla fan and have a M3 on order but after Elon's past few weeks this seems appropriate....


----------



## Bokonon

"Pressure" was officially released today. Last single before Simulation Theory drops on November 9th.






I think this one's my favorite of the new batch... kinda sounds like a long-lost Black Holes and Revelations B-side.


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> (...)
> I think this one's my favorite of the new batch... kinda sounds like a long-lost Black Holes and Revelations B-side.


I am with you. Great guitar riffs and beat, catchy tune and even better when you just listen not watch. I have not been thrilled by the vids on this album so far. Maybe appealing to a different gen than mine...


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> I have not been thrilled by the vids on this album so far. Maybe appealing to a different gen than mine...


Yeah, they've been pretty heavy on nostalgic images/references for us 80s kids, with our coin-op arcades and teen-rom-coms and thriller-dances and so forth.


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Yeah, they've been pretty heavy on nostalgic images/references for us 80s kids, with our coin-op arcades and teen-rom-coms and thriller-dances and so forth.


My point exactly, my much younger friend...


----------



## Bokonon

Well, November 9th is finally here! Just downloaded the deluxe version of the album and gave it a listen.

Initial impression: for better and for worse, it feels like a sequel to The 2nd Law to me. Musical styles and sonic textures vary greatly from one song to the next, and sometimes within a single song... and yet, each one still has that distinct "Museness" at its core. Oh, and lots of synth. Which I guess makes sense, given the title of the album....

Of the non-singles, the tracks that stand out to me are:

"Algorithm" -- great intro track that takes a while to get going, but once it does, establishes the mood and sonic guidelines for the remainder of the album.
"Blockades" -- reminds me a little of "City of Delusion," one of my favorite tracks from BHR
"The Void" -- archetypical Muse end-of-album "epic" track
"Get Up and Fight" -- strikes me as a do-over of "Revolt" in many ways, this time
Thoughts on the "Deluxe" bonus tracks:

"Algorithm (Alternate Reality Version)" -- does away with the slow-burn intro of the original, adds some additional orchestral instrumentation, and makes it sound like a blockbuster Hans Zimmer movie soundtrack. Pretty cool!
"The Dark Side (Alternate Reality Version)" -- replaces the percussion and electronics with a mellower, delicate piano riff, slide guitar, and cello-heavy string section. I think I prefer this version.
"Propaganda (Acoustic Version)" -- certainly an interesting choice of song to make acoustic... 
"Something Human (Acoustic Version)" -- a more intimate, stripped-down version of the original. Replaces the synth solo with a whistling solo. 
"Dig Down (Accoustic Gospel Version)" -- probably won't win over listeners who weren't a fan of the original, but I really like this version... you can't help but stand up, clap, and sing along! (Sorry, co-workers... )


----------



## PandaM3

Just got back from watching Muse in San Diego... they always put on an awesome show!!!


----------



## Bokonon

PandaM3 said:


> Just got back from watching Muse in San Diego... they always put on an awesome show!!!


Wow, awesome pictures! The giant robot looks so much creepier from floor level...


----------



## Artdept

See you guys tonight in Oakland! Since the M3 is not ready ☹ . I’ll be driving the midnight blue with silver performance tires mini van. Honk if you see me .


----------



## TEG

https://news.microsoft.com/features...al-world-of-british-rock-band-muse/?ocid=lock


----------

